# Greetings from Ukraine!



## Grim_Universe (May 21, 2016)

Hi guys  First of all, sorry for my bad english.
This track may interest you because of SM Brass usage. Long weeks and months i tried to achieve "hollywood" sound (experimenting with my early works) and finally i came really close to it.
Don't judge me for AJ watermark - i'm poor ukrainian composer and trying to make some money out of my music.
Ending of this track is not what i really wanted, but i came to conclusion that this ending would be OK for "trailer" type of video.
What's next.. I am really interested to hear your opinion not only about a mixing\audioengineering, but also about the composition and theme usage\development. If you have any ideas to make it better - please, tell me.
Have a nice day and thank you!


----------



## jamwerks (May 21, 2016)

Welcome to the Forum! Very nice piece, and a great mixing job also!


----------



## Grim_Universe (May 21, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> Welcome to the Forum! Very nice piece, and a great mixing job also!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## SagZodiac (Jun 12, 2016)

Welcome!


----------

